# Beautiful Indonesia 2022 and beyond



## Indos

Indonesia 4K - Scenic Relaxation Film With Calming Music​86,166 views
Jun 27, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

*Jakarta*

Residential






Business District

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Beautiful videos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian people and Bogor Botanical Garden (Kebun Raya Bogor), West Java


----------



## Indos

Bandung, West Java province capital city


----------



## Indos

Lombok island


----------



## Indos

Bali


----------



## Indos

*Bogor, West Java.* (Part of Greater Jakarta areas)


----------



## Indos

Eastern Indonesia


*Labuan Bajo, Komodo dragon island, NTT (East Nusa Tenggara)*

The first video shows the trip through Eastern Indonesia, from Lombok island into Labuan Bajo, NTT province.





















Rinca island


----------



## Indos

Indonesia islands have many mountains, even in Jakarta we are surrounded by mountains as well.

*Jakarta*







Source from Anies Baswedan twitt, he is current Jakarta Governor.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299957556098428930
In general our mountains are source of our water and it usually are green zone and in some mountains still have leopards living there, including in West Java, near Jakarta. This Youtuber has done many drone footage on mountains in Java.

Here the look of Wilis mountain landscape in East Java


----------



## Indos

From East Jakarta into Yogyakarta in Central Java by bus. 12 hours journey, around 25-30 USD per person. Executive class. 






In Yogyakarta, there is Borobudur, largest Budhist temple in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Several beaches in Lombok island, including the name of the beach. The island is located next to Bali island.


----------



## Indos

FLY WITH ME TO JAKARTA, INDONESIA! | Covid Procedures, Visa on Arrival + Sketchy Airport Taxis​


----------



## Indos

It is still in Greater Jakarta, the exact location is Bogor. I think American will see it as suburb life. The location is where Bobo cantik Youtuber house is located. 

Basically I prefer to live inside Jakarta instead of Greater Jakarta areas as Jakarta is a center of business in Indonesia, but some people like this traveler Youtuber doesnt need to work and meet clients in office to get money for a living. For remote working, the place is perfect. It takes about 2 hours by car from Bogor to Jakarta.


----------



## Indos

*Central Jakarta*






From Senayan to Juanda Station, 24 Oktober 2019, 04:16 P.M


----------



## Indos

Places near mountains are usually green and preserved, there is still predators like Leopard in side it, but Leopard is less likely to attack any grown up men/women.

*Petungkriono National Heritage, Pekalongan, Central Java*






*Geopark Ciletuh, West Java*






------------------------


*Some recommended forests to visit in Java island : *

Big tropical forest near Jakarta is Ujung Kulon National Park, Banten Province






Alas Purwo National Park, East Java






Baluran National Park, East Java, has African feature.


----------



## Indos

Recommended beach to visit near Jakarta is Tanjung Lesung beach in Banten province. 2-3 hours journey from Jakarta using car.


----------



## Catalystic

Yeah man, brings back cool memories of childhood and teenage back in 1990s for Jakarta.

Loved the food, local dishes.
Can never forget indomie, nasi goreng, haha. Nice people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

What is observed by this Canadian is that Jakarta is very underrated, few foreigners are in the city. 








Catalystic said:


> Yeah man, brings back cool memories of childhood and teenage back in 1990s for Jakarta.
> 
> Loved the food, local dishes.
> Can never forget indomie, nasi goreng, haha. Nice people.



The different with Jakarta is 1990's is that the transportation system is well organized Today and women 95 % wear hijab ( according to Canadian women).


----------



## Indos

Expedition to search the remaining of Java tigers in Java island that is officially stated as extinct but some people said the tigers are still actually exist. I had actually conversation with one of my client saying he heard tiger roaming (which is different with leopard) when he was camping in one of mountains in Java island.

Currently there are around 300 wild tigers living in forests in Sumatra island.

*Forest in Java island*


----------



## Indos

*Lombok island* (next to Bali island but the population there is Muslim)






Hiking Mount Rinjani, Indonesia [Amazing Places 4K]​


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Expedition team face to face with wild Sumatran tiger in forest in Aceh province, Sumatra island.






Expedition team saw wild Leopard in forest in Salak mountain, West Java. This mountain is close to Jakarta, we can see Salak mountain from Jakarta if the air is clear


----------



## Indos

*Mount Sumbing, Central Java*






THE GATEWAY TO GUNUNG SUMBING - NEPAL VAN JAVA​


----------



## Indos

DJI Avata- Indonesia Unseen | The Perfect Cinematic FPV?​


----------



## Indos

Weekend Trip from Jakarta - Mount Salak, Ciletuh Geopark & Sukabumi​


----------



## Indos

*Malang, East Java is also beautiful.*

Batu, Malang






Coban Rondo, Malang


----------



## Indos

*Mount Bromo, East Java*

From Malang, East Java, it is close to mountain Bromo, which is a favorite tourism destination

Trip from Malang into mount Bromo (via Nagkojajar route)


----------



## Indos

Indonesia has officially approved digital nomad visas, and Bali is already crawling with foreigners chasing work-life bliss​
By Indonesia correspondent Anne Barker, Phil Hemingway and Ake Prihantari in Bali

Posted 11 hours ago, updated 42m ago









Six months of poolside remote work and no tax — Bali knows digital nomads are here to stay


After more than a year of discussion, Indonesia is officially welcoming remote workers to spend up to six months logging in from lush villas and cafes — without paying tax. But some locals say the influx of digital nomads is changing the soul of Bali.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## Indos

*Batavia (Kota Tua/Old City), West Jakarta*


----------



## Indos

*Kertajati, West Java*

Not a tourist destination but I just want to show how village areas in Java look like. Despite having lot of population, Java island is still green and has many farming areas like in this place.






When the sky is clear


----------



## Indos

*Gunung Kidul Beach, Yogyakarta, Central Java*


----------



## Indos

Regular village in West Java.


----------



## Indos

*Do you believe it is still inside Greater Jakarta region ?*
















*Bali*


----------



## Indos

Indos said:


> *Batavia (Kota Tua/Old City), West Jakarta*



Car Free day in Jakarta down town every Sunday is some thing that could be fun as well, particularly in early morning at 6-9 AM. This video is taken I believe at 10 AM which is already quite hot, but people are still there nevertheless.

This is starting from GBK station, Sudirman Central Business District (SCBD), until Kota Tua, old town, which is another favorite destination for tourist to see the remain of old Jakarta city. Despite it is said as old city, some of the road infrastructure is new (side walks), but buildings are indeed old and preserved.


----------



## Indos

Jakarta administration start introducing electric bus, I would say if in 2030 around half of cars and all buses uses electric, the city will have very good air condition.

Electric buses in Jakarta street


----------



## Indos

Indonesia's August foreign arrivals most since start of pandemic​





Passengers arrive at the I Gusti Ngurah Rai International Airport in Badung, Bali, Indonesia on Sep 2, 2022. (File photo: Reuters/Willy Kurniawan)

JAKARTA: Indonesia in August recorded its largest number of foreign visitors since the start of the pandemic, official data showed on Monday (Oct 3), reflecting a loosening of restrictions and increased travel appetite.

There were about 510,200 arrivals in August, up from 1,800 in the same month a year ago, as public activity kept improving, Margo Yuwono, head of Statistics Indonesia, told reporters.
That was slightly more than the previous month's figure.

For the January-Aug period, Indonesia recorded 1.73 million visitors compared with 81,292 in the same period of 2021, when broad travel curbs were in place.

However, the figures were still significantly less than the same periods of pre-pandemic 2018 and 2019, when Indonesia had about 8 million foreign visitors.









Indonesia's August foreign arrivals most since start of pandemic


JAKARTA: Indonesia in August recorded its largest number of foreign visitors since the start of the pandemic, official data showed on Monday (Oct 3), reflecting a loosening of restrictions and increased travel appetite. There were about 510,200 arrivals in August, up from 1,800 in the same month...




www.channelnewsasia.com


----------



## Indos

*Borobudur, Central Java. Biggest Budish temple in the world, built in 8 Century*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

South Korean tourist used cheap public transportation from Jakarta to Bogor, West Java (Greater Jakarta) to go to taman Safari (Safari park). They then use Go car/Grab car service to enter Safari park.


----------



## Indos

*Lake Toba, North Sumatra*


----------



## Indos

Nice knowledge for beginner tourists. Any way, Borobudur temple has room inside but cannot be entered unless for real religious activities by Budhis priests.


----------



## Indos

Indonesia Hotel Industry Sees Huge Investment, Consolidations Coming​BY :JAKARTA GLOBE
OCTOBER 31, 2022

*Jakarta. *Indonesia's hotel industry may see a record amount of investment and consolidation among its main players next year, driven by the interest from the investors and the government to revive the battered industry from the pandemic slump. 

Property consultancy firm Jones Lang LaSalle (JLL) predicted the largest economy in Southeast Asia would attract the highest investment amount since 2013 next year. 

“We expect Indonesia to record a total hotel investment volume of $300 million for the full year 2023,” Jones Lang LaSalle wrote in a report published last week. 

“As of September 2022, Indonesia was ahead of comparable destinations in terms of hotel investment volumes, with a total of $174 million exchanged. The transaction of the Sofitel Bali was the key deal this year, with the highest transacted price in the country since 2011,” the consultancy firm wrote. 

Tourism recovery in Indonesia and Southeast Asia region following the easing of Covid-19 pandemic travel restrictions has fueled optimism among hotel operators. 

Julien Naouri, the vice president of Asia investment sales at JLL’s hotels and hospitality group, said he expected Indonesia tourism recovery in Indonesia would be “more comprehensive.”

Naouri noted the average daily rate of luxury hotels in Bali now exceeded their pre-pandemic level, offsetting the relatively low occupancy rate. Hotels in Jakarta are now seeing strong domestic demand, with foreign corporate visitors expected to return soon, he said. 

More than 1.7 million foreign tourists arrived in Indonesia in the first eight months this year, which jumped from a meager 0.08 million tourists in the same period last year. 

The latest data from the Central Statistics Agency showed hotel occupancy rate across Indonesia reached 47.38 percent last August, almost double the 25.1 percent rate in the same month a year earlier. Before the pandemic, August’s occupancy rate was usually above 50 percent. 

Minister of Tourism and Creative Economy Sandiaga Uno said the tourism recovery and the government’s support created a unique momentum for investors willing to put in their money in the hospitality sector. 

“It’s time to invest now because there are so many opportunities in the tourism and creative economy sector,” Sandiaga said. 

*Consolidation*

The Minister of State Owned Enterprises Erick Thohir said the ministry was working on consolidating 103 hotels currently run by separate management of many state-owned companies under a single holding entity. 

Erick said instead of running hotels, the state-owned companies should concentrate on their core competence. 

“I have told the companies don’t run your own hotels. Oil companies should handle oil only, plantation companies should handle plantation only,” he said. 

At least 10 state-owned companies now run their own hotels. They include the state energy firm Pertamina with seven hotels under the Patra Jasa brand. State pawn-shop chain operator Pegadaian runs nine hotels, state financing firm PANN Multifinance has one hotel, railway operator Kereta Api Indonesia also has one, the flagship carrier Garuda Indonesia runs seven hotels, and airport operator Angkasa Pura Airport owns three hotels. 

In addition, construction companies Adhi Karya and Waskita Karya operate three hotels each, while their peer PP has four. Even steelmaker Krakatau Steel also sees the need to run one hotel in Cilegon, Banten. 

Erick also said the state-owned hotel's consolidation could also drive demand for products from small and medium-sized enterprises in Indonesia. 

Maulana Yusran, the general secretary of the Indonesian Hotel and Restaurant Association (PHRI) said welcomed the government plan. He said the consolidation would ensure steady demand for SMEs' output, helping them to scale up and standardize their products. 









Indonesia Hotel Industry Sees Huge Investment, Consolidations Coming


Indonesia's hotel sector is expected to record a total hotel investment volume of $300 million in 2023.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

November 1, 2022
12:46 PM GMT+7Last Updated 6 hours ago

Indonesia foreign arrivals rebound further in September​Reuters

JAKARTA, Nov 1 (Reuters) - Foreign arrivals to Indonesia in September hit their highest level since the start of the pandemic, official data showed on Tuesday, as more visitors returned to resort destinations like Bali after an easing of COVID-19 restrictions.

There were about 538,300 arrivals in September, up from only 5,000 in the same month a year ago, with the majority going to Bali, said Setianto, deputy head of Statistics Indonesia.

Arrivals in September were slightly ahead of the previous month's figure of 510,200.

For the January-Sept period, Indonesia saw 2.27 million visitors compared with 86,245 in the same period last year, when travel restrictions to curb COVID-19 were in place.

However, arrivals remained far below the pre-pandemic levels in the same periods of 2018 and 2019, when Indonesia had nearly 10 million foreign visitors.









Indonesia foreign arrivals rebound further in September


Foreign arrivals to Indonesia in September hit their highest level since the start of the pandemic, official data showed on Tuesday, as more visitors returned to resort destinations like Bali after an easing of COVID-19 restrictions.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Indos

*The restaurant with the best view, Pelataran, in Magelang, Central Java* 
(Near Borobudur temple)


----------



## Indos

That kind of scene is actually not exclusive to Central Java as Indonesia has many mountains

Just this one located near Jakarta (It is included in Greater Jakarta region)

Puncak, Bogor
















If the sky is clear, we can see mountains circling Jakarta


----------



## Indos

*Bandung, West Java capital*






*Some of their tourist site, Pengalengan, Bandung*


----------



## Indos

*Dieng, Central Java*


----------



## Indos

Indonesia has many mountains, the areas around each mountain can be tourist site (beautiful and colder than lower region) this is in Boyolali, Central Java






Even Jakarta is surrounded by mountains


----------



## Indos

*Fish farming and Lusi island in Siduarjo, East Java*


----------



## Indos

*Magelang, Central Java*


----------



## Indos

Move aside, Bali: Indonesia focuses on 5 new ‘super priority’ tourist destinations​


----------



## Indos

Foreign Tourist Visits to Indonesia Rise by 361.31%, Mostly from Malaysia: BPS​Translator​Dewi Elvia Muthiariny​Editor​Laila Afifa​2 December 2022 07:23 WIB​






*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - The Indonesian Central Statistics Agency (BPS) revealed that 678,500 foreign tourists visited Indonesia in October this year. This reflected an increase of 364.31 percent compared to October 2021 with 146,100.

On a monthly basis, foreign tourist visits were recorded to have increased by 4.57 percent compared to September 2022 at 648,900. “The number of foreign tourist visits has continued to increase since January 2022,” said BPS deputy for distribution and services statistics, Setianto, in an online press conference on Thursday, December 1, 2022.

In October, 564,710 foreign tourists entered the country via the main entrance, and 113,820 others via the border entrance. The visits through the main door using air transportation were recorded at 446,700. This figure showed an increase of 2,741.26 percent compared to October 2021.

Setianto also disclosed that the number of foreign tourist visits between January and October 2022 reached 3.92 million, an increase of 215.16 percent compared to the same period in 2021.

Based on nationality, the highest number of foreign tourists entering Indonesia came from Malaysia at up to 106,100 visits. 

From January to October 2022, Indonesia welcomed 776,000 Malaysian tourists or 19.8 percent of the total foreign tourist arrivals in 2022. After Malaysia, there were 93,000 tourists from Australia, 84,500 tourists from Singapore, 66,100 from Timor Leste, 37,000 from India, 23,100 from the UK, and 21,600 from the US.

*DEFARA DHANYA PARAMITHA*









Foreign Tourist Visits to Indonesia Rise by 361.31%, Mostly from Malaysia: BPS


The Indonesian Central Statistics Agency BPS reveals that 678,500 foreign tourists visited Indonesia in October this year.




en.tempo.co


----------



## Indos

ASEAN Tourism: The Most Visited ASEAN Countries By International Tourist Arrival​


----------



## Indos

Widi islands, Halmahera (Near Sulawesi Island)


----------



## Indos

Going inside one of big forests in Java island

Alas Purwo, East Java






Banyuwangi-Bondowoso trip crossing a big forest, East Java

Riding a bike in the road inside one of big forests in Java Island (some journey is skipped so actual journey is longer than the one shown in the video)


----------



## Indos

Another forest in Java island

Alas Gumitir ( Alas in Javanese means Forest ). The road is quite busy by the way


----------



## Indos

Two calves of endangered Javan rhinos spotted in Indonesia​




Javan Rhino Calf walks next to female rhino, believed to be its mother, in Ujung Kulon National Park, Indonesia September 18, 2022, in this screenshot taken from a handout video obtained by Reuters on December 19, 2022. - Reuters


INDONESIA
Monday, 19 Dec 2022
8:56 PM MYT

JAKARTA, Dec 19 (Reuters): Indonesia has welcomed two baby Javan rhinoceroses to a family of one of the world's most endangered species, the environment and forestry ministry said.

Hidden camera footage released by the ministry at the weekend showed a small rhino trudging alongside another almost three times its size in the muddy terrain of the protected Ujung Kulon National Park on the western tip of Java island.

Environment and Forestry Minister Siti Nurbaya Bakar said the births would ensure rhino populations keep rising.

Javan rhinos, which are distinguished by their single horn, were once found throughout northeast India and South-East Asia.

Today they are among the most threatened of the five rhino species, mainly due to poaching.

There are now 77 Javan rhinos in Ujung Kulon, the ministry said. - Reuters









Two calves of endangered Javan rhinos spotted in Indonesia


Indonesia has welcomed two baby Javan rhinoceroses to a family of one of the world's most endangered species, the environment and forestry ministry said.




www.thestar.com.my










Ujung Kulon National Park Java Indonesia​


----------



## Indos

Ministry targets up to 7.4 mln international tourist arrivals in 2023​16th December 2022





A screenshot of Deputy Minister of Tourism and Creative Economy Angela Tanoesoedibjo at the 2022 National Coordination Meeting on Friday (December 16, 2022). (ANTARA/M. Baqir Idrus Alatas)


Jakarta (ANTARA) - Deputy Minister of Tourism and Creative Economy Angela Tanoesoedibjo has said that her ministry is targeting 3.5 million–7.4 million international tourist arrivals and 1.2 billion–1.4 billion domestic tourist movements or trips in 2023.

In addition, foreign exchange from tourism is targeted to reach US$2.07 billion–US$5.95 billion.

"The number of people who visit Indonesia must be greater, the spending must be greater, the length of stay must be longer. Thus, as a whole, (the number of) people entering Indonesia must be greater than people leaving (traveling abroad) from Indonesia," she said while closing a 2022 national coordination meeting, which was followed online on Friday.

In addition, the Ministry of Tourism and Creative Economy is targeting Rp1,279 trillion in added value of the gross domestic product (GDP) with exports of US$26.46 billion next year. Then, the workforce absorbed is targeted to reach 22.4 million in the tourism sector and 22.59 million in the creative economy sector.

According to Tanoesoedibjo, the tourism and creative economy sectors have a significant multiplier effect. Thus, if Indonesia advances the two sectors, it will bring prosperity to the people.

"These are big targets that can only be achieved if the small targets managed by you all (deputies at the ministry) are achieved. These are big targets that can only be achieved if we synergize, collaborate, and have concrete cooperation in pentahelix," she said.

She then outlined the four priority points of the 2022 national coordination meeting of the Ministry of Tourism and Creative Economy. The first point is supporting the synergy of the 2023 work plan of the government, which has allotted a budget of Rp22.4 trillion for the development of five super-priority tourism destinations (DPSP), she said.

The second point is the strengthening of the 6A aspects—accessibility, attraction, activities, amenities, accommodation, and ancillaries.

The third point is supporting and collaborating on the implementation of Government Regulation Number 24 of 2022 to realize intellectual properties as assets in the country. The last point concerns pursuing tourism and creative economy policies that are based on digitalization, inclusiveness, and sustainability.

*Related news: International tourist arrivals up 2,000%, reach 1.73 mln in Jan--Aug
Related news: Foreign tourist arrivals touch 477,000 in July, highest amid pandemic
Related news: International tourist arrivals reach 538,320 in Sep: BPS*









Ministry targets up to 7.4 mln international tourist arrivals in 2023 - ANTARA News


Deputy Minister of Tourism and Creative Economy Angela Tanoesoedibjo has said that her ministry is targeting 3.5 million–7.4 million international ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

*Mount Merapi, Central Java*






*Mount Bromo, East Java*


----------



## Indos

*West Sumatra*


----------



## Indos

Indonesia is top three rice producers' country after China and India






This is the look of rice production areas in West Java

*Subang, West Java*


----------



## Indos

South Sulawesi (Sulawesi/Celebes Island)

Yonkav 10


----------



## Indos

River is the same color and look like famous Aree River in Swiss

*Bedegolan Park, Wonosobo, Central Java*


----------



## Indos

Foreign Visits to Bali 2022 Increased 60 Thousand Times, Dominant Australia​Story from JPNN.COM • 17 minutes ago






TPI Special Class I Immigration Office Ngurah Rai reported that foreign nationals (WNA) visits to Bali by air in 2022 increased by more than 60,000 times compared to 2021.

Throughout 2022, there were 2,176,004 foreigners arriving at I Gusti Ngurah Rai Airport, Bali, while in 2021 only 34 people.

Of that number, the most foreigners came from Australia with 626,783 people, followed by India with 184,702 people, Singapore with 131,470 people, England with 130,312 people, and the United States with 111,495 people.

The dominant foreigners are tourists.

Sugito added that throughout 2022 there were 1,739,303 foreigners who entered Indonesia using visa on arrival (VOA) or electronic VOA (e-VOA) services.

However, the number of foreigners arriving in Bali in 2022 has not reached as many as 2019 or the period before the Covid-19 pandemic which was recorded at 6,206,884 people.

However, Sugito is optimistic that the number of foreign arrivals to Bali via air will continue to grow in 2023.



Kunjungan Warga Asing ke Bali 2022 Naik 60 Ribu Kali Lipat, Dominan Australia


----------



## Indos

*Dulomayo, Gorontalo province, North Sulawesi Island (North Celebes Island)*


----------



## Indos

*Mount Semeru, Malang, East Java *(Drone View)


----------

